# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ***من عنده خلفيه عن قبائل الأزد؟؟***

## نمارق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة والأخوات الأكارم...
عندي إشكال في مسألة وأرغب في معرفته لحاجتي به الضرورية لبحث أعمله ...
الله يجزاكم خير الأخوة الذين من قبائل الأزد يبينون لي من هم القبائل ؟؟
الذي أنا أعرفه أنهم قبائل زهران وغامد ...
هل هناك غيرهم من القبائل؟؟
وهل أهل اليمن _جنوب الجزيرة العربية_ من الأزد؟؟

أتمنى الرد للأهمية القصوى من الأخوة الذين ينتمون لقبائل الأزد الأصيلة...

والله يبارك في الجميع...

أختكم....

----------


## نمارق

هل يعقل ألا يوجد معنا أحد من الأخوة الذين ينتمون للأزد؟؟!!!

----------


## كاره الليبراليه

الأخت الكريمه نمارق

سدد الله على الخير خطاي وخطاك..


في هذا الزمان لم يعد اهله يهتمون بالنسب..وقبل ان افيدك عن هذه القبائل

عليك بسماع مجموعة اشرطه(البوم) (العرب حسب ونسب) للدكتور احمد بن يوسف الدعيج..يباع في التسجيلات الإسلاميه

سوف يكون لك شافيا ووافيا ومفيدا لك في بحثك

ولا تنسنني من دعاءك

----------


## نمارق

شكرا لك أخبي الكريم( كاره )...
سأقتني الألبوم بإذن الله ويكفي أنه من كلام الدكتور الدعيج...
والحمدلله حصلت على بغيتي ....
الله يجزاك الجنة ويبارك في عمرك ...أميــــــــن..
أختك...

----------


## كاره الليبراليه

الله اسأل ان ينفع بك كل مسلم ومسلمه

----------


## الذيب

انا اللي اعرف من الأزد بني شهر (الشهري )وبلسمر (الاسمري ) وبلحمر (الاحمري )

وبنو غامد الغامدي  وبنو زهران الزهراني

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
قبائل الأزد كثيرة ، ومنها غير ما ذُكر :
الأوس ، والخزرج ، و قبائل الدواسر ( بعضها ) ، وقضاعة .

----------


## محمد المبارك

الأزد ، قبيلة عربية تنتمي لكهلان من سبأ. من القحطانية ، هجروا اليمن بعد تصدع سد سبأ . 
أنقسموا إلى أزد شنوءة و أزد السراة و أزد عمان. وتفرعوا إلى قبائل عديدة أشهرها الأوس والخزرج (الأنصار) ،وغامد و زهران و رجال الحجر ،و خزاعة و غسان و لخم .وسار بعضهم نحو العراق وكان يقال لهم (أزد العراق) .
و هذا ملخص للقبائل العربية وجدته في بعض المواقع ، فيه فوائد ، 
وهو (منقول) 
.أـ  قبائل عدنان : تنتمي قبائل عدنان إلى سيدنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام. وتنقسم إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسية هي ( مضر وربيعة وأنمار وإياد ) على النحو التالي:
أولا: مضر ( هو مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ) وتنقسم القبائل المضرية إلى قسمين رئيسيين هما 1. قيس عيلان (القيسية ) 2. الياس ( خندف ).
أ*. قبائل قيس عيلان ( فيهم الكثرة والعدد وكانوا يوازون اليمن ( قحطان ) قديما حيث نقرأ في المراجع القديمة كثيرا قيس ويمن ) وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة عتيبة : وهي وريثة هوازن ( هوازن بن منصور بن عكرمة بن خصفه بن قيس عيلان ) و أقوال النسابة فيهم ترجع إلى قولين :
• قول يفيد بأن عتيبة هي سلالة رجل واحد هو سعد بن بكر بن هوازن.
• قول آخر يفيد بأن عتيبة هي هوازن من أبناء عتبة بطن من بني هلال بن عامر التفت حولهم أبناء عمومتهم من غزية بن جشم وسعد بن بكر وأصبح هذا التجمع الهوازني يعرف بعتيبة.
2. قبيلة سليم ( أبناء سُلَيْم بن منصور بن عكْرمة بن خَصَـفة بن قيس عَيْلان).
3. قبيلة مطير ( تعود هذه القبيلة إلى غطفان بن سعد بن قيس عيلان وتعتبر غطفان قديما ثالث أكبر قبيلة قيسية بعد هوازن وسليم ).
4. قبيلة ثقيف ( اختلف في نسبها ولكن الأغلبية أرجعتهم إلى قسي بن منبه بن بكر بن هوازن).
5. قبيلة عدوان ( عدوان هو الحارث بن عمرو بن قيس عيلان وسمي بذلك لأنه اعتدى على أخيه فقتله ).
6. قبيلة زعب ( هم أبناء زعب بن مالك بن خفاف بن امرئ القيس بن بهثة بن سليم).
7. قبيلة سبيع ( هناك قولان في نسبهم : الأول أنهم أبناء سبيع بن عامر بن صعصعة بن معاوية بن بكر بن هوازن. والقول الآخر في أن سبيع بطن من همدان القحطانية).
8. قبيلة السهول ( يرجح النسابة أن هذه القبيلة من سلالة سهل بن أنس بن ربيعة بن كعب بن أبي بكر بن كلاب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة ).
ب: قبائل خندف ( هم أبناء إلياس بن مضر [ طابخة وقمعة ومدركة ] وخندف هي أمهم ) وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي: 
1. قبيلة قريش ( وهم أبناء النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس ، وقريش هو النضر).
2. قبيلة الأشراف ( وهم من بني هاشم القرشيين ).
3. قبيلة بني خالد و غالبهم من بني عقيل بن عامر بن صعصعة  ، و دخل فيهم 
4. قبيلة هذيل ( وهم أبناء هذيل بن مدركة بن الياس ).
5. قبيلة تميم ( هم أبناء تميم ابن طابخة بن إلياس ).
ثانياً : ربيعة ( هو ربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ) : وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة عنزة ( اسم يشمل كل قبائل ربيعة المعروفة في الجاهلية وهي : بكر بن وائل بن جديلة بن أسد بن ربيعة ، وتغلب بن وائل بن جديلة بن أسد بن ربيعة ، وعنزة بن أسد بن ربيعة ، ، وبني حنيفة وشيبان( . ويطلق عليهم الويلان.
2. قبيلة بني عطية : ( هناك قولان في نسبها الأول أنهم أبناء معاز من نسل أسد بن ربيعه والقول الثاني أنهم من أبناء عطيه العوفي وهو من بني عوف بن سعد فخذ من بني عمرو بن عباد بن يشكر بن بكر( أخو عنز ) بن وائل بن قاسط بن أسد بن ربيعة ).
3. قبيلة أكلب ( قبيلة عدنانية يعود نسبها لأكلب بن ربيعة ولكنها دخلت منذ زمن في حلف مع قبيلة خثعم القحطانية ).
ثالثاً : أنمار ( هو أنمار بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ). ومنها :
1. قبيلة بني مالك الحجاز ( هذه القبيلة وريثة قبيلة بجيلة وقد أرجع علماء النسب هذة القبيلة إلى مالك بن سعد بن نذير بن قسر بن عبقر بن أنمار بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان وهناك من يقول أنها تعود لأنمار بن أراش بن عمرو بن الغوث بن النبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان من قحطان ولكن القول الأول هو الأرجح ).
ملحوظة : يجمع علماء النسب أن بجيلة أخ لخثعم ولكننا في بحثنا هذا أدرجنا بني مالك ضمن القائل العدنانية وخثعم ضمن القبائل القحطانية وذلك نزولاً عند الرأي المرجح لأبناء هاتين القبيلتين بغض النظر عن رأي علماء النسب.
رابعاً: إياد ( هو إياد بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ). ولا يوجد قبائل في السعودية تعود صراحة لهذا الجذم .
ب ـ قبائل قحطان: هناك اختلاف في نسب قحطان بين قائل انه ابن عابر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سام بن نوح ، وقائل بأنه بن الهميسع بن أبين بن نبت بن اسماعيل بن ابراهيم الخليل. والقول الأول هو الأرجح. وتنقسم قحطان إلى جذمين كبيرين هما ( كهلان وحمير ) على النحو التالي :
أولاً: كهلان ( هو كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان ) ويندرج تحت كهلان أقسام كبيرة أهمها ما يلي:
أ*. الأزد ( وهو الأزد بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان ) وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة زهران ( أبناء زهران بن كعب بن الحارث بن عبد الله بن مالك بن نصر بن الأزد ).
2. قبيلة غامد ( أبناء غامد بن عبد الله كعب بن الحارث بن عبد الله بن مالك بن نصر بن الأزد ).
3. قبيلة البقوم ( أبناء عامر بن حواله بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
4. قبيلة بني شهر ( من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
5. قبيلة بني عمرو ( من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
6. قبيلة بللسمر ( من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
7. قبيلة بللحمر ( من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
8. قبيلة بللقرن ( هم بنو قرن بن عبد الله بن الأزد).
9 ـ قبيلة الدواسر من بني زايد من الأزد ).
10 . قببائل عسير ( اختلف النسابون في نسب هذه قبيلة عسير بين عدنان وقحطان . ولكن الأغلبية ذهبوا إلى أنها عبارة عن حلف بين قبائل أزدية دخل فيها قبائل من عنز بن وائل العدنانية ).
بَ. مذحج ( هو مذحج بن آدد بن زيد بن يشجب بن عريب بن زيد بن كهلان ) وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة قحطان الحالية ( تجمع لقبائل كثيرة يعود نسب معضمها لمذحج وقد تحالف معها بطون من همدان والأزد ).
2. قبيلة بني هاجر ( يعود نسبها إلى الضياغم من شريف من عبيدة من قحطان ).
3. قبيلة شمران ( ينتسبون إلى شمران بن يزيد بن حرب بن علة بن جلد بن مذحج وقد تحالفوا منذ زمن بعيد مع قبيلة خثعم. وهناك من ينسبهم إلى قضاعة ).
4. قبيلة بالحارث ( ينتسبون إلى الحارث بن كعب بن مذحج ).
جَ. همدان ( هو همدان بن زيد بن مالك بن زيد بن اوسله بن ربيعه بن الخيار بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان ) وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة يام ( وهم أولاد يام ابن يصبا بن رافع بن مالك بن جشم بن حاشد بن جشم بن همدان ).
2. قبيلة آل مرة ( هم أبناء مره بن علي بن سلمان بن سلمه بن سلمه بن دول بن جشم بن يام).
3. قبيلة العجمان ( وهم أولاد عجيم بن هشام بن الغز بن مذكر بن يام ).
دَ. طيء ( تنتسب هذه القبيلة إلى طيء بن أدد بن زيد بن يشجب بن عريب بن زيد بن كهلان‏ ). وأهم القبائل التي تعود لها في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة شمر ( نسبة إلى شمّر بن عبدجذيمة الطائي فرع صغير من طيء انضوى تحته فروع من طيء كالأسلم وتحالف معه الضياغم المذحجيون كآل رشيد وكذلك تحالف معه بعض الفروع العدنانية وكونت ما يعرف اليوم بقبيلة شمر ).
2. قبيلة الظفير ( يرجع بعض النسابة هذه القبيلة إلى بني لام القبيلة الطائية المشهورة ولكن هناك أقوال بأنها عبارة عن تحالف لقبائل تظافرت فيما بينها ).
3. قبيلة السرحان ( يرجع نسب هذه القبيلة إلى طيء القحطانية. وهناك من عدها من قبيلة كلب القضاعية ).
هَـ. أنمار ( هناك اختلاف حول نسبها فمنهم من قال أن أنمار بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ومنهم من قال أن أنمار بن أراش بن عمر بن الغوث بن نبت بن زيد بن كهلان ) وأهم القبائل التي تعود لهذا الجذم في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة خثعم ( يعود نسبها إلى أفتل بن أنمار وأفتل هو خثعم ).
2. قبيلة شهران ( يعود نسبها إلى شهران بن عفرس بن حلف بن أفتل بن انمار ).
ثانياً حمير: ينسب لها بعض النسابة قبائل قضاعة ولكن القول الأرجح أن قبائل قضاعة مختلف في نسبها منذ القدم بين عدنان وقحطان وقد جعلها النسابون قسم ثالث للعرب. وهناك أقوال وأسباب كثيرة لسنا بصدد دراستها الآن وربما نعود لها لاحقا في بحث مستقل تتحدث بإسهاب عن تاريخ هذه القبيلة وسبب الاختلاف في نسبها. 
Cقبائل قضاعة : لقد اختلف النسابون في أصل قضاعة كما ذكرنا سابقاً منذ عصور الإسلام الأولى على ثلاثة أقوال ، منهم من أرجع نسبه إلى حمير حيث يرون أن قضاعة هو بن مالك بن عمرو بن مرة بن زيد بن مالك بن حمير بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان . و منهم من جعله الابن البكر لمعد بن عدنان. و منهم من صيره جذماً مستقلاً كجذمي قحطان و عدنان وسنسير في بحثنا هذا على التقسيم الثالث الذي جعل قضاعة جذم ثالث للعرب. وأهم القبائل التي تعود في قضاعة في السعودية في وقتنا الحالي هي:
1. قبيلة جهينة ( وهم بنو جهينة بن زيد بن ليث بن سود بن أسلم بن إلحاف بن قضاعة ).
2. قبيلة بلي ( وهم بنو بلي بن عمرو بن إلحاف بن قضاعة ).
3. قبيلة الشرارات ( تنسب قبيلة الشرارات إلى بني كلب القضاعية؛ وهو كلب بن وبرة بن تغلب ابن حلوان بن عمران بن الحاف بن قضاعة وهناك من ينسبها إلى قبيلة عبس الغطفانية العدنانية ).
4. قبيلة حرب ( هناك اختلاف كبير في نسبها فمنهم من قال أن قبيلة حرب هم بنو حرب بن سعد بن سعد بن خولان بن عمرو بن الحاف بن قضاعة. ومنهم من قال بأن هذه القبيلة منحدرة من بني هلال القبيلة الهوازنية القيسية العدنانية المشهورة. والقول الأرجح أنها قبيلة خولانية دخل فيها أحلاف عدنانية كقبيلة مزينة ). 
----------------------------------------------------

----------


## حسان الرديعان

> 1. قبيلة قريش ( وهم أبناء النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس ، وقريش هو النضر).


بإجماع العلماء أن كل فهريٍّ قرشي، وأن كل كنانيٍّ غير نضري ليس بقرشي، واختلفوا في أبناء النضر هل هم قرشيون أم لا؟.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

يقال أن قبائل الأزد اليمنية لهم لهجة خاصة وأنهم ينطقون الجيم غير معطشة مثل الجيم المصرية 
فهل هذا صحيح؟؟

----------


## الطحاوي الأزدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم)..
كانت القبائل تتفاخر في صدر الإسلام للإسلام وليس عصبية أوجاهلية، فكان في المعارك والفتوح ألوية لقبيلة كذا وكذا للتنافس وبلوغ المرام..وكل قبيلة لها شأن..
أشهر قبائل الأزد اليوم التي احتفظت بمكانها وتفاخر بأزديتها قبائل الأزد الجنوبية ومنهم قبائل رجال الحجر الأربع:
بنو عمرو وبنو شهر وبنو الأحمر وبنو الأسمر (بلحمر وبلسمر)، وقبيلتا غامد وزهران ، وقبيلة بلقرن ورجال ألمع، وقبائل الأوس والخزرج في المدينة إضافة إلى بعض القبائل التي لا يذكرني اسمها الآن..
الأزد كانوا من أوائل القبائل اسلاما، فمن مناقبهم سرعة دخولهم في الإسلام، ولما وفد الأزد على رسول الله قال لهم : 
ما أنتم؟
قلنا: مؤمنون,
فتبسم رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقال: إن لكل قول حقيقة فما حقيقة قولكم وإيمانكم؟
قلنا: خمس عشرة خصلة,
خمس منها امرتنا رسلك ان نؤمن بها,
وخمس امرتنا ان نعمل بها,
وخمس تخلقنا بها في الجاهلية فنحن عليها الا ان تكره منها شيئا,
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: مالخمسة التي امرتكم بها رسلي ان تؤمنوا بها؟
قلنا: امرتنا ان نؤمن بالله وملائكته  وكتبه ورسله والبعث بعد الموت,
قال: ومالخمسة التي امرتكم رسلي ان تعملوا بها؟
قلنا: امرتنا ان نقول لا اله الا الله ونقيم الصلاة ونؤتي الزكاة ونصوم رمضان ونحج البيت من استطاع اليه سبيلا,
فقال:ومالخمسة التي تخلقتم بها في الجاهلية؟
قالوا: الشكر عند الرخاء...
والصبر عند البلاء...
والرضى بمُر القضاء...
والصدق في مواطن اللقاء...
وترك الشماتة بالاعداء...
فقال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم: حكماء علماء كادوا من فقههم ان يكونوا انبياء ثم قال: وانا ازيدكم خمسا فيتم لكم عشرون خصلة ان كنتم كما تقولون
فلا تجمعوا مالا تأكلون...
ولا تبنوا مالا تسكنون...
ولا تنافسوا في شيء انتم عنه غدا تزولون...
واتقوا الله الذي اليه ترجعون وعليه تعرضون...
وارغبوا فيما عليه تقدمون وفيه تخلدون،
فانصرف القوم من عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحفظوا وصيته وعملوا بها.
ولعلي بن أبي طالب قصيدة في مدح الأزد: 
الأزد سـيـفـي عـلــى الأعــداء كـلـهـمُ .... وسيـف أحمـد مــن دانــت لــه الـعـربُ  
قــوم إذا فـاجـأوا أبـلــوا، وإن غـلـبـوا.... لا يحجـمـون، ولا يــدرون مــا الـهـربُ 
قـــومٌ لَبُـوسُـهُـمُ فــي كــل مُـعْـتَــرَكٍ .... بِــيــضٌ رِقَـــاقٌ، وداوُودِيـــةٌ سُــلُـــبُ 
البـيـضُ فــوق رؤوسٍ تحـتـهـا الـيَـلَـبُ .... وفـي الأنـامـل سُـمْـرُ الـخَـطِّ والقُـضُـبُ 
وأيُّ يـــومٍ مـــن الأيـــامِ لــيــس لـهــمْ .... فيهِ مـن الفعـلِ مـا مـن دونـه العجـبُ 
الأزدُ أزْيَــدُ مـــن يـمـشـي عـلــى قـــدمٍ .... فـضـلاً، وأعـلاهـمُ قـــدرًا إذا رَكِـبُــوا 
يــا معـشـرَ الأزدِ أنـتـم معـشـرٌ أُنُـــفٌ .... لا يضْعُـفُـون إذا مــا اشـتــدت الـحِـقَـبُ 
وفَّـيْـتُــمُ ووفـــاء الـعـهـد شيـمـتـكـمْ .... ولــمْ يـخـالـط قـديـمًـا صـدقـكـمْ كـذبُ 
إذا غضبـتـمْ يـهـاب الـخـلـقُ سطـوتـكـم .... وقــد يـهـون علـيـكـمْ مـنـهـم الـغـضـبُ 
يــا معـشـر الأزد إنــي مــن جميـعـكـمُ .... راضٍ، وأنتـمْ رؤوس الأمـر لا الذنـبُ 
إلى آخر القصيدة إذ يقول:
فالله يجـزيـهـمُ.. عـمّــا أتَـــوْا وحَــبَــوْا .... بـه الرسـولَ ومـا مـن صالـحٍ كَسَـبُـوا 
ويلاحظ أن في قبائل الجنوب الأزدية (وهذه على مسؤوليت وحدي واستنتاج مني) يكثر اسم علي وفاطمة وحسن وحسين، ووالدي حفظه الله أسمعه إذا أشهر سيفه من غمده يقول:
لا سيف إلا ذو الفقار، ولا فتى إلا علي، وليس معنى كلامي هذا أن الأزد كان فيهم تشيع مذموم، فهم على المذهب الشافعي حتى اليوم..وقد كان في جيش الحسين بن علي أزد مقاتلون منهم عبدالله بن عفيف الأزدي البطل المشهور، وكان من كبار قبيلته لكنه آثر الخروج مع الحسين لنصرته يوم غدر به شيعة الكوفة في كربلاء..

أقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله..
ملحوظة صغيرة: الإمام الطحاوي رحمه الله صاحب العقيدة الطحاوية أزدي من رجال الحجر.... فيكون: الطحاوي الأزدي

----------


## ابن الاكوع

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأزد ، قبيلة عربية تنتمي لكهلان من سبأ. من القحطانية ، هجروا اليمن بعد تصدع سد سبأ . 
أنقسموا إلى أزد شنوءة و أزد السراة و أزد عمان. وتفرعوا إلى قبائل عديدة أشهرها الأوس والخزرج (الأنصار) ،وغامد و زهران و رجال الحجر ،و خزاعة وأسلم و غسان و لخم .وسار بعضهم نحو العراق وكان يقال لهم (أزد العراق) .
و هذا ملخص للقبائل العربية وجدته في بعض المواقع ، فيه فوائد ، كما اشار مبارك
*بني أسلم أخوة خزاعة من الازد*
*قبيلة بني أسلم*بعد وصول فروع الأزد القحطانية إلى أرض الحجاز انتشروا في أوديته حتى المدينة والأرياف المجاورة لها ، وكان من بين تلك الفروع الأزدية قبيلة بني أسلم ، التي يرجع نسبها إلى قبيلة الأزد فهم أسْلَم بن أفصى بن حارثة بن عمرو بن عامر بن حارثة بن أمرؤ القيس بن ثعلبة بن مازن بن أسد( قبائل الأزد) بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان.
قال حسان بن ثابت : 
فإنْ تكُ عنّا، معَشرَ الأَزْدِ، سائلاً "="فنحن بنو الغوث بن نبت بن مالك
لِزَيْدِ بْنِ كَهْلانَ الذي نَالَ عِزُّهُ "="قديماً درَارِيَّ النّجوم الشّوابِكِوفي الجاهلية كان لابن غادية الاسلمي أخا لأمه هو نبيشة  من بني سليم ، ولما جاء نبيشة  زائراً لأخيه أغار ربيعة بن مكدم على بني سليم، فخرج ابن غادية مع أخيه، فحمل على ابن مكدم فقتله، وجاء بفرسه وسلاحه فوهبه لنبيشة بن حبيب السلمي،
وقد قال ابن غادية الأسلمي أجود بيت وصفت به الطعنة: 
ولقد طعنت ربيعة بن مكـدم"=" يوم الكديد فخر غير موسـد
في عارض شرق بنات فؤاده"=" منه بأحمر كالنقيع المجســــد
ولقد وهبت سلاحه وجـواده"=" لأخي نبيشة قبل لوم الحسـدوقال أيضا أخو ربيعة بن مكدم ً يتوعد بأخذ الثأر من بن أسلم بعد مقتل أخيه: 
فإن تذهب سليم بوتر قومي"=" فأسلم من منازلنا قـريبوقد تجاورت بنو أسلم مع قبائل أو تداخلت معها في الأودية الحجازية و كان لهذه القبائل تأثير في الأوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للمدينة فيما بعد، وهذه القبائل هي مزينة وبني أسلم وجهينة وغفارو  ........
وعندما بزغ فجر الإسلام كانت لهذه القبائل الفضل في السبق لدخول فيه، وأشارت بعض الأحاديث الشريفة إلى ولاء تلك القبائل أكثر من غيرها في بداية الدعوة ،كما في الحديث" قريش والأنصار ومزينة وجهينة وأسلم وغفار وأشجع موالي ليس لهم مولى دون الله ورسوله "
بني أسلم: ورد ذكر مساكنها وتوزعها المرحلي في أرض الحجاز عبر العصور.
في كل من وادي مر الظهران (متجاورين هم وهذيل)و عسفان وأمج و جمدان وقديد ،
في معجم البلدان: بمرّ الظهران عيون كثيرة ونخل وهو لأسلم وهذيل 
قال البكري جمدان "، وهو جبل في الحجاز بين قديد وعسفان، من منازل بنى أسلم.
والجحفة وخم وندا و جزء من الأبواء قال اليعقوبي...وإلى الأبواء وهي منازل أسلم.
كما ورد ذكر هم نواحي وادي مر إلى السائرة(وادي حجر) وبعض نواحي الفرع الشرقية كالمضيق و شدخ ،حيث يتجاورون هناك مع مزينة . 
وكذلك تجاور قديماً بنو أسلم و قبيلة مزينة في السائرة ويشير إلى ذلك أسماء مواقع تلك القبائل واضحة في تسميات العيون في السائرة حتى اليوم. وكلاهما اليوم في قبيلة حرب
وذُكر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل الأكمة من الفرع فقال في مسجدها الأعلى ونام فيه ثم راح فصلى الظهر في المسجد الأسفل من الأكمة ثم استقبل الفرع فبرك فيها. وكان عبد الله بن عمر ينزل المسجد الأعلى فيقيل فيه فيأتيه بعض نساء بني أسلم بالفراش فيقول: لا، حتى أضع جنبي حيث وضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جنبه .
وروى الأسلميون عن أشياخهم: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل في موضع بالبرود في مضيق الفرع فصلى به ونزلها مراراً واقطع فيه قطائع لغفار وأسلم. 
كما جاء ذكرهم في نواحي شدخ شرق الفرع  كما ورد ذكرهم جنوب وادي الفرع
.
وذكر اليعقوبي شدخ ماء لأسلم 
وأورد الهجري أشارة إلى بني أسلم في عمق الزروع وذلك في قول الشاعر:
ألما بعمق ذي الزروع فسلما "="وإن كان عن قصد المطيّ يجور
فإن بعمق ذي الزروع لبدنا "="من أسلم في تكليمهن أجورقال حمد الجاسر:
عمق ذي الزروع نواحي الفرع،و شَدَخ: بالخاءِ المعجمة, والشبكة الأرض الكثيرة الآبار المتقاربة وتكون مع ذلك قريبة القعور أيضا،وهي من منازل غفار وأسلم بالحجاز .
وقد جاء ذكرهم كذلك في نواحي مريين والعرج وحرة الوبرة غربي المدينة.وفيها قصة أهبان الأسلمي مكلم الذيب . 
وقد كان هناك حلف لبني أسلم مع عبد المطلب نصه:
هذا ماتحالف عليه عبد المطلب بن هاشم ورجال عمرو بن ربيعة، من خزاعة، ومن معهم من أسلم ومالك أبني أفصي بن حارثة، وتحالفوا على التناصر و المؤاساة ما بل بحرٌُ صوفة ...... 0وقد تم الاهتمام بهذا الحلف مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديبية 
كتاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبني أسلم
: ("هذا كتاب من محمد رسول الله لأسلم لمن آمن منهم بالله وشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله فإنه آمن بأمان الله وله ذمة الله وذمة رسوله. وإن أمرنا وأمركم واحد على من دهمنا من الناس بظلم اليد واحدة والنصر واحد ولأهل باديتهم مثل ما لأهل قرارهم وهم مهاجرون حيث كانوا").
*وعن أوس بن عبد الله بن حجر الأسلمي قال : مر بي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه أبو بكر بحذوات بين الجحفة وهرشى وهما على جمل واحد وهما متوجهان إلى المدينة فحملهما على فحل إبله ابن الرداء فبعث معهما غلاما له يقال له : مسعود 
فقال : اسلك بهما حيث تعلم من مخارم الطريق ولا تفارقهما حتى يقضيا حاجتهما منك ومن جملك فسلك بهما ثنية الزمحا ثم سلك بهما ثنية الكوية ثم سلك بهما المرة ثم أقبل بهما من شعبة ذات كشط ثم سلك بهما المدلجة ثم سلك بهما الغسانة ثم سلك ثنية المرة ثم أدخلهما المدينة وقد قضيا حاجتهما منه ومن جمله ثم رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسعودا إلى سيده أوس بن عبد الله .
رواه الطبراني في الكبير611 
وهم اليوم في روافد وادي مر شرق الجحفة في وادي حجر
وكان لقبيلة بني أسلم مشاركات في كل السرايا والغزوات مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهم حلفائه صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
قال الشاعر ابن لقيم العبسي عندما يقول في فتح خيبر:
رُميتْ نطاةُ من الرسولِ بفيلقٍ"=" شَهْبَاءَ ذاتِ مناكبٍ وَفَقـار
واستيقنت بالذلِّ لما شُيِّعـتْ"=" ورجالُ أسْلَمَ وسْطَهاَ وغِفاروفي يوم الحديبية كانو ثلاثه من الاسلميين هم من يدلون الجيش الاسلامي على الطريق بامر من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك بحكم معرفتهم بتلك الديار
ويوم الفتح كان لهم رايتين"
يوم الفتح كانوا في لواءين من 400 مقاتل، قال ابن اسحاق وكان جميع من شهد فتح مكة من المسلمين عشرة آلاف من بني سليم سبع مئة ويقول بعضهم ألف ومن بني غفار أربع مئة ومن أسلم أربع مئة ومن مزينة ألف وثلاثة نفر ....
و يوم حنين 1000 مقاتل.
رسل إلى عُمان و حرب المرتدين: من بين الذين تم بعثهم إلى عمان عبدالله بن وهب الأسلمي وحبيب بن زيد المازني وعندما قبض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبلا من عُمان إلى عمرو بن العاص  للانضمام إليه لحرب مسيلمة.
"اضغط لتكبير الخريطة "
وقد أستقر من بقي من بني أسلم اليوم في وادي حجر -السائرة -في قلب الحجاز كقبيلة زبيدية مسروحية حربية ولهم هناك قرى محددة ذات عيون جارية وحصون وقلاع وفروعهم المنقاشي والرياني والحويصي وشيخهم ابن طما الذي تعاهد عام 1343هـ مع الإمام عبد العزيز رحمه الله على حماية ديرته وكتب له الإمام كتاب بذالك

* المرجع للوثيقة كتاب وادي حجر ط2،ص116  (الجزء العلوي والسفلي للوثيقة)    اضغط لرؤية غلاف المرجع
ولاشك أن لهذه القبيلة فروع خارج وادي حجر لعلنا مع البحث نتوصل إلى ذلك
.

----------


## أبو علي الذهيبي

> فهم على المذهب الشافعي حتى اليوم..


!!!!!!!!!
بل المذهب السائد في قبائل الأزد (بعد قيام الدولة السعودية المباركة) هو المذهب الحنبلي.
أخيراً: : _العامي_ لا _مذهب_ له، إنما _مذهبه مذهب_ من  يفتيه. والسلام.

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة والأخوات الأكارم...
> عندي إشكال في مسألة وأرغب في معرفته لحاجتي به الضرورية لبحث أعمله ...
> الله يجزاكم خير الأخوة الذين من قبائل الأزد يبينون لي من هم القبائل ؟؟
> الذي أنا أعرفه أنهم قبائل زهران وغامد ...
> هل هناك غيرهم من القبائل؟؟
> وهل أهل اليمن _جنوب الجزيرة العربية_ من الأزد؟؟
> 
> أتمنى الرد للأهمية القصوى من الأخوة الذين ينتمون لقبائل الأزد الأصيلة...
> ...


==============================  ==============

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
تسألين عن الأزد ، وفي ذلك يقول الصحابي الجليل ، حسان بن ثابت ـ رضي الله عنه ـ :
[ أما سألتي فإنا معشرنجب = = الأزد نسبتنا والماء غسان ] 
أجيبك باختصار مفيد ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
 ( بنو الأزد ) 
قال أبو المنذر هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي، المتوفى سنة 204هـ ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه : ( نسب معد واليمن الكبير ) ج 1 / 362.
(( هؤلاء بنو الأزد بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان )) .
(( ولد الأزد بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان : 
مازنا : وإليه جماع غسان ، ونصر بن الأزد ، وعمروبن الأزد ، وعبد الله بن الأزد ، والهنو بن الأزد ، وقدار بن الأزد ، والأهيوب بن الأزد )) .
قال عمر العمروي : ومما تقدم علمنا أن أولاد الأزد سبعة :
 الأول : أكبرهم ، مازن بن الأزد ، وإليه تنسب القبائل التالية :
1ـ الغساسنة ، والمناذرة ، وجذام ، ولخم ، وعاملة ،وكلها بالشام .
2ـ الأوس والخزرج : بالمدينة المنورة ، وهم ( الأنصار ) .
3ـ خزاعة : بمكة المكرمة ، بوادي مر الظهران  .
4ـ بنو عدي : وهم : أ) بارق ، ب ) والمع في تهامة عسير ، ج ) ربيعة ورفيدة ، د) أسلم وهم : هـ) علكم ، و) وبنو مغيد، وهم القبائل المحيطة بأبها عاصمة عسير في السراة .
الثــاني : نصر بن الأزد ، وإليه تنسب القبائل التالية : 
1ـ زهران . 2ـ غامد . 3ـ بنو مالك عسير (أبها) . 4ـ وثمالةجنوب الطائف .
الثــالث : عمرو بن الأزد ، وإليه تنسب قبائل :
1ـ وادعة الشام في ظهران الجنوب السعودية ،  2ـ ووادعة اليمن في جمهورية اليمن ، 3ـ وبعض قبائل عمان .
الــرابع : عبد الله بن الأزد ، وإليه تنسب : قبيلة بالقرن .
الخـامس : الهنو ـ بغير همز ـ وفي بعض كتب النسب ، بهمز نحو ( الهنؤ) والصواب الأول ، والهِنْوِ: بكسر الهاء ،والواو ، وسكون النون ، ومنه : قبائل : 1ـ حوالة ، 2ـ البقوم ، 3ـ والحجر : وإلى الحجر تنسب قبائل :
أ) بنوالأحمر ـ بللحمر ، ب) بنو الأسمر ـ بللسمر ، ج ) بنوشهر ، د ) وبنو عمرو ، هـ ) وناصرة التي تسكن شعف ناصرة من بالحارث بن كعب في جنوب الطائف .
السادس : قدار : ولا يعرف عقبه .
السابع : الأهيوب : ولا يعرف عقبه . 
هذه أقسام الأزد الرئيسة الحالية في جزيرة العرب ، وأي قبيلة تريدين بيان تفصيلها ، فاسئلي ونحن نجيب إن شاء الله .

----------


## تركي القحطاني

بالنسبه لقبائل الجنوب فهم من زهران وغامد الى يام 

كلهم ازديين

وهذه احاديث فيهم

عن شعيب بن الحبحاب ، عن أنس ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
" الأزد أسد الله في الأرض ، يريد الناس أن يضعوهم ، ويأبى الله إلا أن يرفعهم ، وليأتين على الناس زمان ، يقول الرجل : يا ليت أبي كان أزديا ، يا ليت أمي كانت أزدية. " قال أبو عيسى الترمذي : هذا حديث غريب ، لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ، وروي هذا الحديث ، بهذا إلاسناد ، عن أنس ، موقوف ، وهو عندنا أصح . وقال الهيثمي : ورجال أحمد ثقات .
قوله : " الأزد"
أي أزد شنوءة ، في القاموس أزد بن الغوث وبالسين أفصح أبو حي من قحطان ومن أولاده الأنصار كلهم .
" أسد الله" أي جنده وأنصار دينه قد أكرمهم الله بذلك فهم يضافون إليه " أن يضعوهم" أي يحقروهم ويذلوهم" ويأبى الله إلا أن يرفعهم"أي ينصرهم ويعزهم ويعليهم على أعداء دينهم قال القاضي : يريد بالأزد أزد شنوءة وهو حي من قحطان أولاد أزد بن الغوث بن ليث بن مالك بن كهلان بن سبأ وأضافهم إلى الله تعالى من حيث إنهم حزبه وأهل نصرة رسوله . قال الطيبي : قوله أزد الله يحتمل وجوها أحدها اشتهارهم بهذا الاسم لأنهم ثابتون في الحرب لا يفرون ، وعليه كلام القاضي . وثانيها أن تكون الإضافة للاختصاص والتشريف كبيت الله وناقة الله على ما يدل عليه قوله يريد الناس أن يضعوهم إلخ . وثالثها أن يراد بها الشفاعة والكلام على التشبيه ، أي الأسد أسد الله فجاء به إما مشاكلة أو قلب السين زايا انتهى . قال القاري بعد نقل كلام الطيبي هذا وتبعه صاحب الأزهار من شراح المصابيح ، لكن إنما يتم هذا لو كان الأسد بالفتح والسكون لغة في الأسد بفتحتين كما لا يخفى وهو ليس كذلك على ما يفهم من القاموس انتهى .
حدثنا زيد بن أبي الزرقا، بإسناد عن أبي هريرة، قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "نعم القوم الأزد طيبة أفواههم فخرة أبدانهم تقية قلوبهم" . 
حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن يعقوب ‏ ‏وغير واحد ‏ ‏قالوا حدثنا ‏ ‏وهب بن جرير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏عبد الله بن ملاذ ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏نمير بن أوس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مالك بن مسروح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عامر بن أبي عامر الأشعري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ‏نعم الحي ‏ ‏الأسد ‏ ‏والأشعريون ‏ ‏لا يفرون في القتال ولا ‏ ‏يغلون ‏ ‏هم مني وأنا منهم )) 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( أتتكم الأزد أحسن الناس وجوها وأعذبها أفواها وأصدقها لقاء )) ‏طب - عن عبد الرحمن‏ ‏‏.‏ 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :(( الأزد مني وأنا منهم، أغضب لهم إذا غضبوا وأرضى لهم إذا رضوا‏)) ‏‏أبو نعيم، طب - عن بشر بن عصمة - ويقال‏:‏ ابن عطية - الليثي .‏ 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( مرحبا بالأزد أحسن الناس وجوها وأشجعهم قلوبا وأطيبهم أفواها وأعظمهم أمانة‏!‏ شعاركم يا مبرور‏ )) ‏عد عن ابن عباس‏ ‏‏.‏ 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( مرحبا بكم أحسن الناس وجوها وأصدقه لقاء وأطيبه كلاما وأعظمه أمانة‏!‏ أنتم مني وأنا منكم‏.‏ )) ‏ابن سعد - عن منير بن عبد الله الأزدي‏ .‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم: ‏ ‏" الملك في ‏ ‏قريش ‏ ‏والقضاء في ‏ ‏الأنصار ‏ ‏والأذان في ‏ ‏الحبشة ‏ ‏والأمانة في ‏ ‏'_الأزد'_" 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد القدوس بن محمد بن الحبحاب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن كثير العبدي البصري ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مهدي بن ميمون ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏غيلان بن جرير ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏يقول: " ‏إن لم نكن من ‏‏ الأزد ‏ ‏فلسنا من الناس " 
حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثا يزيد بن هرون أخبرني أيوب عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة : أن أعرابيا أهدى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بكرة فعوضه منها ست بكرات فتسخطه فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال " إن فلانا أهدى إلي ناقة فعضوته منها ست بكرات فظل ساخطا ولقد هممت أن لا أقبل هدية إلا من قرشي أوأنصاري أو ثقفي أو دوسي " . والأنصار ودوس من الأزد . 
وذكر أن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان يتحرى وقت طوافهم، ويدخل في جملتهم ، تبركا بدعائهم، وشأنهم عجيب كله، وقد جاء في أثر: "زاحموهم في الطواف، فإن الرحمة تنصب عليهم صبا" . 
وصف لموسى عليه السلام: 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (... ثم أصعدني إلى السماء السادسة ، فإذا فيها رجل آدم طويل أقنى ، *كأنه من رجال شنوءة* ؛ فقلت له : من هذا يا جبريل ؟ قال : *هذا أخوك موسى بن عمران* ... )
سرعة دخولهم في الإسلام: 
كتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى حي من العرب يدعوهم إلى الإسلام فلم يقبلوا الكتاب ورجعوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبروه فقال: (أما إني لو بعثت به إلى قوم بشط عمان من أزد شنوءة وأسلم لقبلوه)
عن سويد بن الحارث الغامدي في وفد غامد وغامد جزء لا يتجزأ من بطون الأزد قال : 
وفدت سابع سبعة من قومي على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلما دخلنا عليه وكلمناه فأعجبه مارأى من سمتنا ورينا فقال: [ ما انتم؟]
قلنا: مؤمنون,
فتبسم رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقال:[ إن لكل قول حقيقة فما حقيقة قولكم وإيمانكم؟]
قلنا: خمس عشرة خصلة,
خمس منها امرتنا رسلك ان نؤمن بها,
وخمس امرتنا ان نعمل بها,
وخمس تخلقنا بها في الجاهلية فنحن عليها الا ان تكره منها شيئا,
فقال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم-:[ مالخمسة التي امرتكم بها رسلي ان تؤمنوا بها؟]
قلنا: امرتنا ان نؤمن بالله ... وملائكته ... وكتبه ... ورسله ... والبعث بعد الموت,
قال:[ ومالخمسة التي امرتكم رسلي ان تعملوا بها؟]
قلنا: امرتنا ان نقول لا اله الا الله ... ونقيم الصلاة ... ونؤتي الزكاة ... ونصوم رمضان ... ونحج البيت من استطاع اليه سبيلا,
فقال:[ ومالخمسة التي تخلقتم بها في الجاهلية؟]
قالوا: الشكر عند الرخاء...
والصبر عند البلاء...
والرضى بمُر القضاء...
والصدق في مواطن اللقاء...
وترك الشماتة بالاعداء...
فقال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:[ حكماء علماء كادوا من فقههم ان يكونوا انبياء] ثم قال:[ وانا ازيدكم خمسا فيتم لكم عشرون خصلة ان كنتم كما تقولون
فلا تجمعوا مالا تأكلون...
ولا تبنوا مالا تسكنون...
ولا تنافسوا في شيء انتم عنه غدا تزولون...
واتقوا الله الذي اليه ترجعون وعليه تعرضون...
وارغبوا فيما عليه تقدمون وفيه تخلدون]
فانصرف القوم من عند رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- وحفظوا وصيته وعملوا بها.
وكان الوفد الوحيد من بين كل الوفود التي أتت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لاقى هذا المدح من الرسول الكريم .

----------


## عبدالله بن علي بن سعيد

الازد
قبيلة عربية تنتسب إلى الأزْد بن الغوث بن نَبْتٍ بن مالك بن زيد بن كَهْلان بن سبأ بن يَشْجُب بن يَعْرُب بن قحطان والأزد لقبه، واسمه دِراء بوزن (فِعَال)، والأزْد والأسْد لغتان، والأخيرة أفصح، إلا أن الأولى أكثر
هجروا اليمن بعد تصدع سد سبأ . 
يرى أكثر المؤرخين أن نزوح الأزد عن مأرب كان قبيل انهيار السد بزمن قليل في عهد عمرو بن عامر بن حارثة بن امرئ القيس بن ثعلبة بن مازن نحو سنة 115 قبل الميلاد، على إثر علامات ظهرت لهم تنذر بخرابه. 
ويشكك الشيخ حمد الجاسر في تحديد رحيل الأزد من اليمن بخراب السد، فيقول: "وانتقال تلك القبائل - أو جلها - من اليمن أمر معقول ومقبول، ولكن كونها انتقلت إثر خراب السد أمر مشكوك فيه، ذلك أن المتقدمين يؤرخون حادثة الخراب بأنها في عصر الملك الفارسي دارا بن بهمن، ودارا هذا هو الذي غزاه الإسكندر الكبير في منتصف القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد، والأدلة التاريخية والنقوش التي عثر عليها في أمكنة كثيرة في جنوب الجزيرة وشمالها، وفي أمكنة أخرى خارجها، تدل على انتشار كثير من تلك القبائل التي ورد ذكرها خارج اليمن قبل سيل العرم، وليس من المعقول أيضًا أن تلك الرقعة الصغيرة من الأرض، وهي مأرب تتسع لعدد كبير من السكان يتكون من عدد من القبائل. والأمر الذي لا ريب فيه أن انتقال تلك القبائل كان في فترات متفرقة، وفي أزمان متباعـدة، فعندما تضيق البلاد بسكانها ينتقل قسم منهم بحثًا عن بلاد تلائم حياتهم" .


قبائل الازد:
1.	الانصار (الأوس و الخزرج)  
2.	خزاعة 
3.	غامد 
4.	زهران 
5.	حوالة 
6.	البقوم 
7.	شمران 
8.	رجال الحجر و هم بني شهر و بني عمرو بني الأحمر و بني الاسمر 
9.	الدواسر ومنهم البدارين ومن البدارين السدارى (السديري)
10.	عسير الهول 
11.	لخم (المناذرة الملوك في العراق)
12.	جَفْنَة وغسّان (الملوك في الشام)
13.	مازن 
14.	بـارق 
15.	ألمع 
16.	بلقرن 
17.	العَتيك 
18.	راسب، 
19.	والِبَة، 
20.	ثُمَآلة، والنسبة الثمالي هم اليوم بطن من بطون ثقيف بالحلف والجوار. وهم ينسبون إلى ثمالة، واسمه عوف بن أسلم بن أحجن بن كعب بن الحارث بن كعب بن عبدالله بن مالك بن نصر بن الأزد بن الغوث.. المصدر: شبكة ثمالة http://www.thomala.com/articles.php?action=show&id=4
21.	لِهْب، 
22.	دُهمان، 
23.	الحدّان، 
24.	شَكْر 
25.	عَكّ
26.	فَهْم
27.	الجَهاضم
28.	الأشاقر
29.	القَسامل. 


مشاهير الأزد في الجاهلية 
•	الملك عمرو بن عامر صاحب سد مأرب وهو جد قبيلة الدواسر الأول.
•	مالك بن فهم الأزدي , ملك عمان المشهور .
•	جَذِيمة الأبرش بن مالك بن فهم، أول من ملك العراق من العرب ، وأعظم ملوك العرب في الجاهلية . منهم ملوك الحيرة.
•	الغساسنة , وهي سلالة ملكية مشهورة من الأزد وهم ملوك الشام .
•	حاجز بن عوف الأزدي
•	الشنفرى الحجري ، صاحب لامية العرب .
•	حازم البقمي و هو من نسل عامر بن حوالة بن الهنو بن الأزد و هو القابض على الصعلوك الشنفري .
•	الشاعر الجاهلي عبد الله بن سلمة الغامدي أحد شعراء المفضليات المخضرمين .
•	السموأل الأزدي وهو شاعر عربي مشهور في الجاهلية .
•	ربيعة بن مهرب الغامدي , أحد شعراء الجاهلية .
•	جواس بن حيان الأزدي , شاعر جاهلي .
•	لمس بن سعد البارقي الأزدي صاحب حلف الفضول.
•	قيس بن الخطيم الأزدي شاعر من صناديد العرب في الجاهلية وأشد رجالها.
•	عبد العزى بن مسروح بن جبير ، شاعر وفارس جاهلي وهو الذي هزم أحد كتائب ابرهة الحبشي أثناء مرورها من سراة الحجاز إلى مكة .


من صحابة الأزد
•	المهلب بن ابي صفرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ويعود نسبه إلى نسب قبيلة الدواسر ، وهو الصحابي الذي فتح بلاد شرق آسيا .
•	عبدالله بن حوالة الأزدي و هو من نسل حوالة بن الهنو بن الأزد و هو صاحب حديث لتكنن جند مجندة .
•	سلمة بن الأكوع الحوالي وهو من نسل حوالة بن الهنو بن الأزد وكان يسبق الخيل برجليه .
•	عمران بن حصين وهو من خزاعة .
•	أم المؤمنين جويرية بنت الحارث الخزاعيه ا .
•	أم معبد خير من وصف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من خزاعة ا .
•	معبد بن أكثم وهو من خزاعة .
•	الحارث بن الحارث الغامدي.
•	مُدرك بن الحارث الغامدي 
•	أبو هريرة وهو من دوس من زهران .
•	علقمة بن جنادة بن عبد الله الحجري أمير البحر المتوسط من رجال الحجر .
•	أم أبان وهي من دوس من زهران زوجة ذو النورين ا .
•	أم شريك وهي من دوس من زهران زوجة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
•	سعد بن عبادة وهو سيد الخزرج .
•	صرد بن عبد الله الأزدي أمير الأزد في جرش من رجال الحجر .
•	عياض بن سعيد بن جبير بن عوف الحجري من رجال الحجر .
•	عبد الله بن رواحة وهو من الخزرج .
•	عبادة بن الصامت وهو من الخزرج .
•	أبو ظبيان الأعرج وهو من غامد .
•	عياض بن سفيان بن جبير بن عوف الحجري من رجال الحجر .
•	أسعد بن زرارة وهو من الخزرج .
•	أبو سعيد الخدري وهو من الخزرج .
•	معاذ بن جبل .
•	البراء بن مالك وهو من الخزرج .
•	أبو أيوب الأنصاري .
•	الحكم بن المغفل وهو من غامد .
•	جندب بن كعب وهو من غامد .
•	أبو الأزور الأحمري.
•	الحارث بن عبد الله وهو من دوس من زهران .
•	جندب بن عمرو وهو من دوس من زهران .
•	شعيب بن الحبحاب وهو من زهران
•	أسيد بن حضير وهو من سادة الأوس في الجاهلية .
•	البراء بن مالك وهو من الخزرج .
•	العباس بن قيس الحجري من رجال الحجر .
•	سفيان بن عوف وهو من غامد .
•	الطفيل بن عمرو من سادة دوس من زهران .
•	جندب بن زهير وهو من غامد .
•	مخنف بن سليم وهو من غامد وهو زعيم الأزد في الكوفة .
•	زهير بن سليم وهو من غامد .
•	عروة البارقي وهو من بارق .
•	عرفجة بن حرثمة البارقي وهو من بارق .
•	اهبان بن عياذ وهو من خزاعة وهو الذي كلمه الذئب .
•	بديل بن ورقاء وهو من خزاعة .
•	ذو الشمالين وهو من خزاعة .


علماء أزديون
•	المبرد العالم النحوي .
•	نعيم بن حماد شيخ البخاري .
•	العالم العربي الشهير جابر بن حيان
•	الفلكي و عالم الرياضيات ابن البناء المراكشي
•	ابن دريد
•	الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي من قبيلة فراهيد أحد قبائل زهران .
•	ابن سلامة الطحاوي الحجري الأزدي الفقية صاحب العقيدة الطحاوية من رجال الحجر .
•	سعيد بن بشر العامري الحجري من رجال الحجر .
•	الإمام أحمد بن نصر الخزاعي.
•	محمد بن عبد الله الزهراني شيخ الامام النسائي.
•	عبد الغني بن سعيد العامري الحجري الإمام عبد الغني بن سعيد ، حافظ المصريين من رجال الحجر .
•	علي بن عبد الغني بن سعيد الحجري من رجال الحجر .
•	عالم العربية، واللغة، والحديث إبراهيم نِفْطَوَيْه العتكي الأزدي . 
•	المؤرخ أبو مخنف لوط بن يحيى بن ثعلبة الغامدي , من أشهر علماء السير والاخبار له مؤلفات كثيرة في الحوادث الإسلامية في القرنين الأول والثاني الهجري .ولد بالكوفة وتوفى في العراق سنة 157 هــ 
•	صاحب لسان العرب ابن منظور الأنصاري الأزدي


من الازد في العصر الحديث:
•	الامير الشاعر احمد السديري
•	الشيخ محمد بن عثمان الشاوي شيخ الإخوان و قاضيهم و هو من قبيلة البقوم الأزدية.
•	الشيخ أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن بركة السليمي الازدي من بني سليمة أحد قبائل زهران
•	الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الزاحم إمام و خطيب المسجد النبوي و رئيس محاكم المدينة المنورة توفي عام 1423 هجرية و نسبه يعود في قبيلة البقوم الأزدية.
•	الشيخ د.عبد الله بن محمد المطلق عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعوديه من قبيلة الغياثات أحد قبائل الدواسر الازديه
•	الشيخ د. صالح بن فوزان الفوزان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعوديه من قبيلة الوداعين أحد قبائل الدواسر الازديه
•	الشيخ د. عبد الله بن عبدالمحسن التركي عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعوديه ورئيس رابطة العالم الإسلامي من قبيلة البدارين أحد قبائل الدواسر الازديه
•	الشيخ د. عايض بن عبد الله القرني الداعيه الإسلامي المعروف 
•	ابن تيمية العصر الشيخ العلامة الدكتور سفر الحوالي .
•	الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن مجدوع ظافر الشهري الداعيه الإسلامي المعروف من قبيلة الكلاثمة أحد قبائل بني شهر الازديه.
•	مفتي اهل البحرين العلامه الشيخ عثمان آل جامع آل عبيد الأنصاري الخزرجي .


معلومات اكثر في المصدر:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أزد

----------


## الجبين عارق والقلب بارق

> ==============================  ==============
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
> تسألين عن الأزد ، وفي ذلك يقول الصحابي الجليل ، حسان بن ثابت ـ رضي الله عنه ـ :
> [ أما سألتي فإنا معشرنجب = = الأزد نسبتنا والماء غسان ] 
> أجيبك باختصار مفيد ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
> ( بنو الأزد ) 
> قال أبو المنذر هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي، المتوفى سنة 204هـ ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه : ( نسب معد واليمن الكبير ) ج 1 / 362.
> (( هؤلاء بنو الأزد بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن كهلان )) .
> ...


 د /عمر ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ذكرت جميع القبائل الأزدية بدون ذكر لقبيلة الدواسر بينما ذكرهم هنا في بعض الردود بأنهم أزديين !! هل أنت حصرت جميع القبائل الأزديه بدقة متناهيه أم لست متأكد عن جميع القبائل .
علماً بأنني قد قرأت لأحد الكتاب من غامد يدعي بأن الدواسر يعتبروا قحطانيين لا أزديين !!
بينما الدواسر يؤكدوا أزديتهم !! 
ماحقيقة هذا التفاوت في حصر قبائل الأزد ؟ 

أنتظر الأجابة منك كما تفضلت علينا بطرح الأسئلة .
تحياتي

----------


## المهند الازدي

ذكر العلامة أبي المنذر سلمة بن مسلم العوتبي الصحاري منذ القرن السادس الهجري في كتابه "الأنساب "الجزء الثاني .
فأما الازد-ويقال الأسد- فاسمه دِرأ (أزد)بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن زيد بن مالك بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان .
وإليه جُماع قبائل الأزد كلها ، وهو أبوهم وأصلهم. 
ذِكر ولد الأزد:
فولد الأزد بن الغوث سبعة نفر : نصرأَ ، وكان أكبر ولده ، ومازناَ، وهو غسان ،وإليه جُموع غسان وقال الذين رووا:إن مازنا هو أكبر ولد الأزد وعمراَ، وعبد الله،والهِنو، وقلاداَ،ويقال قُدار، بالراء،والأهيوب  ،فهؤلاءسبعة.ويق  ل : ولدثمانية، واسم ثامنهم : مالك بن الأزد. 
ومن بعض قبائل الازد الذين استطعت حصرهم من خلال صفحات الويب مايلي: 
1- قبيلة غامد (أبناء غامد بن عبد الله كعب بن الحارث بن عبد الله بن مالك بن نصر بن الأزد )
2- قبيلة زهران (أبناء زهران بن كعب بن الحارث بن عبد الله بن مالك بن نصر بن الأزد ).
3- قبيلة شهر (من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
4- قبيلة بني عمرو (من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
5- قبيلة بللسمر (من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
6- قبيلة بللحمر (من نسل حجر بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
7- قبيلة العرمان(هم بنو عرمان بن عمرو بن الازد)
8- قبيلة بللقرن (هم بنو قرن بن عبد الله بن الأزد).
9- قبيلة حوالة (هم بنو حواله بن الهنوء بن الازد ).
10-قبيلة البقوم ( أبناء عامر بن حواله بن الهنوء بن الأزد ).
11-قبيلة بارق (وهو سعد بن عدي بن حارثة بن ثعلبة بن عمرو مزيقياء بن عامر بن أمرئ القيس بن ثعلبة بن مازن بن الازد)
12-قبيلة الانصار "الاوس والخزرج"(،وهم الأوس والخزرج ابنا حارثة بن ثعلبة العنقاء بن عمرو مزيقياء بن عامر ماء السماء 
بن حارثة الغطريف بن أمرىء القيس بن ثعلبة بن مازن بن الأزد )
13- قبيلة خزاعه (من بنو عمرو بن ربيعة بن حارثة بن عمرو بن عامر بن حارثة بن امرئ القيس بن ثعلبة بن مازن بن الأزد).
14ـ قبيلة الدواسر (من بني زايد من الأزد ).
15-قبيلة بني ثمالة.
16- قبيلة النعيم.
17- قبيلة الزرانيق.
18-قبائل بلحارث بيشة .
19-قبائل عسير.
20-قبيلة شمران.
21-قبيلة الغساسنه.
22- قبيلة ربخه .
23-قبيلة ألمع.

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

الأخ تركي القحطاني سلمك الله .

قرأت ماكتبت عن الأزد ، وفضائلهم ، وأعلامهم ، ومما قلت :
(( عن سويد بن الحارث الغامدي في وفد غامد وغامد جزء لا يتجزأ من بطون الأزد قال : وفدت سابع سبعة من قومي على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلما دخلنا عليه وكلمناه فأعجبه مارأى من سمتنا ورينا فقال: [ ما انتم؟]
قلنا: مؤمنون  ...)) الخ .

وقلت كما ترى عيناك وعينا كل ناظر في هذا الطرح وغيره [عن سويد بن الحارث الغامدي في وفد غامد وغامد ... ] ولا أدري على أي مصدر أثبت [ قبيلة سويد الأزدي] على أنه من غامد ، ومن أي كتاب نقلت ، وهل فيه كتب لم نعلمها ، ذكرت ذلك ؟
أخي حفظك الله الكتابة يجب على كل من يكتب أن يتثبت فيما يكتب ، لأن الكتابة ستبقى بعد كاتبها ، أما الكاتب ، فهو للزول قادم لا محالة ، والصواب لما ذكرت يا محب ، هو كما يلي :
1 ـ سويد بن الحارث الأزدي ، هكذا ترجم له العلماء الأعلام ، ولم يزيدوا على ذلك .
2 ـ هو صحابي ، وأبنه يزيد صحابي ، ولكن سويد الأزدي ، حصل منه ما حصل ، فرأى علماء الحديث أنه لا يكتب حديثه ، بعد ذلك .
   ولكن حفيده علقمة ، لما كان ممن يكتب حديث ، وأبوه صحابي وقف على إسلامه وصحبته ، ولم يشوبها بأذى كتبوا حديثه ، حتى وإن نقل عن جده سويد الأزدي .
3 ـ أما سويد فهو رئيس وفد أزد السراة ، وقبائل أزد السراة هم : ( رجال الحجر ، وبلقرن ) وهذا الفد الذي وفد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هو وفد بني عمرو بن الحجر ، ويا ليتك تنظر كتب السيرة ، والطبقات لأبن سعد ، وزاد المعاد ، لابن قيم الجزية ، ومنها ستعلم وفود القبائل ، كل قبيلة كان لها وفدا ، إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
4 ـ وإليك مصادر ترجمة سويد بن الحارث الأزدي ، وهي :
الإصابة في معرفة الصحابة : ( 3591) ، وأسد الغابة : (2343) ، وتجريد أسماء الصحابة : ( 1/ 249) ، ووتهذيب الكمال: (2625م) ، وتهذيب التهذيب : ( 2763م) .
5 ـ أما مصادر رواية الحديث ، فهي :
[ذكره ابن القيم في : زاد المعاد : 2/672 ، وابن كثير في البداية والنهاية : 5/94 ، وأورده الحافظ ابن حجر في الإصابة : 3/151 ، في ترجمة سويد بن الحارث الأزدي ، ونسبه إلى أبي أحمد العسكري ، وقال : ساقه الرشاطي ، وابن عساكر من وجهين آخرين ، عن أحمد بن أبي الحواري ، قلت : نعم أخرجه ابن عساكر بأربعة أسانيد ، وأربع روايات فيما يروى من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الأولى :(( أدباء ، فقهاء حلماء ، كادوا أن يكونوا أنبياء من خصال ما أشرفها ، وأزينها وأعظم ثوابها )) ، والثانية : (( فقهاء ، أمناء ، كادوا يكونون أنبياء ، من خصال ما أشرفها ، وتبسم إلينا ثم قال )) ، والثالثة : (( فقهاء ، أدباء ، كادوا يكونون أنبياء ، من خصال ما أشرفها )) ، والرابعة وهي الرواية المشهورة : (( علماء حكما كادوا من صدقهم أن يكونوا أنبياء )) أنظرتاريخ ابن عساكر بتحقيقنا : ج41 / 197 ــ 201 ، ورواه أبو سعيد النيسابوري في شرف المصطفى من وجه آخر ، واتحاف السادة المتقين :1/ 232 ،  9/649 ، بداية المجتهد : 5/94 ، المغني عن حمل الأسفار  : 4/334.]

----------


## طيب الصيت

هل قبيلة الحرب من قبائل الازد
وهل قبيلة زبيد التي هي بطن من حرب تعتبر من قبائل حرب ام محالفه فقط وهل قبيلة الجدعاني التي هي احد قبايل زبيد هي من قبائل قريش لاسيما وان هناك من رواة الأحاديث محمد بن عبدالرحمن ابن ابي بكر الجدعاني ام مجرد تشابه اسماء

----------

